# Popping too many pills bad for my liver?



## DesertFox (Oct 23, 2010)

Is popping too many pills bad for my liver?

This is what I take every day;
1x Fish Oil
2x Glucosamine Joint Support
2x Apple Cider Vinegar caps
1x Zinc

and was thinking about buying NOW Hyaluronic Acid which is 1x or 2x daily.

Is this too much?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 23, 2010)

OMFG . . . ! Yes, it sounds like you're going to be shitting out your liver any day now!


----------



## DesertFox (Oct 23, 2010)

Why must every other response on these forums be completely sarcastic, moronic and for the most part completely unhelpful? When I first joined I don't remember having this issue but now it seems a lot of members can't help but be douche bags. What a shame, perhaps the main reason I've yet to pay for this forum.

Can someone please give me a decent advice? Thank you.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 23, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> ^ thats a negging


 
goddamit! I repped by mistake . . somebody neg me!


----------



## MDR (Oct 23, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> goddamit! I repped by mistake . . somebody neg me!



I negged for you.  I hate it when I rep by mistake.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 23, 2010)

DesertFox said:


> Can someone please give me a decent advice? Thank you.


 
Your question was a retarded one, expect witty retorts and moronic putdowns . . in future do some fucking research


----------



## MDR (Oct 23, 2010)

thecaptn' said:


> your question was a retarded one, expect witty retorts and moronic putdowns . . In future do some fucking research



x2


----------



## unclem (Oct 24, 2010)

there only supplements dont be foolish your ok brother.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

DesertFox said:


> Is popping too many pills bad for my liver?
> 
> This is what I take every day;
> 1x Fish Oil
> ...



Non of this stuff is bad for your liver. Are you telling me you take 1 fish oil pill a day? If so it's not bad for anything. It's not much good either.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> ^ thats a negging



*Negger!*


----------



## DesertFox (Oct 25, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Non of this stuff is bad for your liver. Are you telling me you take 1 fish oil pill a day? If so it's not bad for anything. It's not much good either.



Thanks, this is all I needed, a simple answer. The fisl oil caps I bought are triple strength and the bottle said once a day so thats why I am only taking one. Thank you.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

What's the zinc for? Why don't you just take a multivitamin? It should have your daily zinc needs along with everything else.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> because zinc gets YOU JACKED, Mannnn!
> 
> wtf kinda question is that Vortit. Zinc has been proven to increase your free test by 1200% and increases load volume to near equine proportions.
> 
> do your fuggin homework next time buddy



lawl!


----------



## wolfrittner (Oct 26, 2010)

DesertFox said:


> Is popping too many pills bad for my liver?
> 
> This is what I take every day;
> 1x Fish Oil
> ...


check yourself in to a rehab!!!!!!!!!now!!


----------



## chocolatemilk (Nov 3, 2010)

DesertFox said:


> Why must every other response on these forums be completely sarcastic, moronic and for the most part completely unhelpful? When I first joined I don't remember having this issue but now it seems a lot of members can't help but be douche bags. What a shame, perhaps the main reason I've yet to pay for this forum.
> 
> Can someone please give me a decent advice? Thank you.



lol i notice this on many boards...


----------



## Cpt Awesome (Nov 3, 2010)

Well I think it's an honest question for someone who doesn't know. For someone who is pretty comfortable with knowledge in these things it's easy to say "do some research". But for someone who doesn't already know the answer, asking a knowledgeable community is the best way to "do some research". I  don't think it's thaaaaat unreasonable to want a straight answer. Anyways, Vortrit already gave you your best answers now.


----------



## MDR (Nov 3, 2010)

Starting a useless thread that has been covered many times before is not doing research, it is being lazy.  Look at the stckies, search through the existing posts, try google, ect. Make some kind of effort to find the info on your own before you post.  Chances are for this kind of simple stuff, you'll find the answer.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 3, 2010)

MDR said:


> Starting a useless thread that has been covered many times before is not doing research, it is being lazy.  Look at the stckies, search through the existing posts, try google, ect. Make some kind of effort to find the info on your own before you post.  Chances are for this kind of simple stuff, you'll find the answer.


Those kind of response will kill a board and run newbs out and is bad for boards activity. All threads should be welcomed imo.


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 3, 2010)

That would be equivalent to me asking.....Is my heart going to fail? 

Here is my stats...


Blood pressure: 60/90

I jog 4 miles/day

8% body fat

Cholesterol : 2mg/l


----------



## MDR (Nov 3, 2010)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Those kind of response will kill a board and run newbs out and is bad for boards activity. All threads should be welcomed imo.



Wrong.  Answering the same questions over and over will drive away veterans.  Board activity is good, as long as there is a purpose to the activity.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 3, 2010)

so then tell me what keeps veterans around if there is no real activity and just a bunch of "good bros" talking to each other and using smilies to reply?


----------



## MDR (Nov 3, 2010)

Real questions about training and diet that go a little deeper than is my liver going to explode if I take a fish oil tablet.  If that is what it takes to keep a forum alive, than the forum should die.


----------



## DesertFox (Nov 3, 2010)

I think it's funny people on here continue to be douche bags (even to other people) despite that my question was finally answered. I'll tell ya something, if this forum is made up completely of such a-holes like MDR, Captn, and other such ppl then its going to go nowhere but downhill. Then deducting reputation from me like I am going to give two sh*ts....plz......go water your garden or something ffs.

You circle-jerking f@gs drive potential members from even wanting to come back. In other words, who made you all owners and proprietors of these forums? A simple "No" would of done it for me yet I get insulted for asking a question? The f*ck kind of forum is this? Where was the sign "Join only if you have 5+ years of bb experience" ?

Bunch of roid-raged self-absorbed morons who feel the world owes them something, fuck off.


----------



## MDR (Nov 3, 2010)

Negged


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh my...


----------



## DesertFox (Nov 3, 2010)

lol again with the school girl shiz. Take it like a man and that's it. Have a good day.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2010)

Vitamin rage!


----------



## Arra (Nov 3, 2010)

DesertFox said:


> I think it's funny people on here continue to be douche bags (even to other people) despite that my question was finally answered. I'll tell ya something, if this forum is made up completely of such a-holes like MDR, Captn, and other such ppl then its going to go nowhere but downhill. Then deducting reputation from me like I am going to give two sh*ts....plz......go water your garden or something ffs.
> 
> You circle-jerking f@gs drive potential members from even wanting to come back. In other words, who made you all owners and proprietors of these forums? A simple "No" would of done it for me yet I get insulted for asking a question? The f*ck kind of forum is this? Where was the sign "Join only if you have 5+ years of bb experience" ?
> 
> Bunch of roid-raged self-absorbed morons who feel the world owes them something, fuck off.


y so srs?


----------



## DesertFox (Nov 3, 2010)

Arra said:


> y so srs?



theres a time for everything, even if for a few secs. just being real with what i think on this, it's all. 



P.s. : i'll let em hate on me if that what they looking for, i stepped in cause got other posters now getting (the still deposited for some reason) anger directed at them when they came in to say i had a right to post this thread and thats not fair.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 3, 2010)

DesertFox said:


> I think it's funny people on here continue to be douche bags (even to other people) despite that my question was finally answered. I'll tell ya something, if this forum is made up completely of such a-holes like MDR, Captn, and other such ppl then its going to go nowhere but downhill. Then deducting reputation from me like I am going to give two sh*ts....plz......go water your garden or something ffs.
> 
> You circle-jerking f@gs drive potential members from even wanting to come back. In other words, who made you all owners and proprietors of these forums? A simple "No" would of done it for me yet I get insulted for asking a question? The f*ck kind of forum is this? Where was the sign "Join only if you have 5+ years of bb experience" ?
> 
> Bunch of roid-raged self-absorbed morons who feel the world owes them something, fuck off.



Actually the people you have mentioned give some of the best "free" information on this board. They just don't like people repeating the same shit over and over. They also feel that a part of being a good body builder is going out and finding info on your own. Your questions are like me coming on this board and asking if cigarettes are bad for me. Sometimes its best to just STFU and read and learn. And then come back with intelligent questions, IMO


----------



## MDR (Nov 3, 2010)

DesertFox said:


> theres a time for everything, even if for a few secs. just being real with what i think on this, it's all.
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. : i'll let em hate on me if that what they looking for, i stepped in cause got other posters now getting the roid rage anger directed at them when they came in to say i had a right to post this thread and thats not fair.



No one is hating on you or anyone else.  You are the only one cursing at people and acting like a five year old.  Everyone else is simply expressing their feelings about what goes into a good forum, and what does not.  I negged you twice because your behavior warranted being negged.  You have a right to post anything you want, and we have a right to give your posts the response they deserve.  You might notice I never resorted to vitriolic name-calling or personal abuse.  Good luck.


----------



## DesertFox (Nov 3, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Actually the people you have mentioned give some of the best "free" information on this board. They just don't like people repeating the same shit over and over. They also feel that a part of being a good body builder is going out and finding info on your own. Your questions are like me coming on this board and asking if cigarettes are bad for me. Sometimes its best to just STFU and read and learn. And then come back with intelligent questions, IMO



Really? So did I private message them asking this question so as to disturb their beauty sleep? I never asked for answers specifically from them did I? And if they had nothing useful to say shouldn't they have just stfu as well? Are they getting paid to answer every single question in this forum? Once again; what makes them "owners" of these forums? What makes it okay to try to belittle people who don't know as much as them? I keep seeing this shit constantly that sometimes I won't even bother coming to read up these forums for months. It's annoying and unnecessary.

By the way, I did do the typical google search and everything that came up kept saying IT COULD be dangerous to take too many pills. So what did I do? Come here and see if I could get this clarified from people who might know a bit or two about putting your liver through a lot of shit. Where did you want me to go ask this? A pokemon forum?

P.S. It's more like raising your hand in class to ask something that you don't know. Others might know it but they don't act like douche bags cause you don't, do they? And if they did act as such, wouldn't you be annoyed by it? All I wanted was a simple f'ing answer, and the answers I got are the type that make forums less enjoyable. I am not saying this just for myself either, but also for the ever increasing people who get the back end of other people's shitty attitude and, or mentality. I don't recall it was like this 2 years ago.


----------



## chocolatemilk (Nov 3, 2010)

chocolatemilk said:


> lol i notice this on many boards...



WTF I got negged for this... 

Mods I am not new to bodybuilding forums so I understand how this works but if I was a newb I would be on my way after being blown into red for nothing. 

Bad for the forum to have members negging each other for no reason especially when it sends someone into red. Most forums do rep resets every so often to prevent this. 

Anyways, I'm not going anywhere this forum is pretty cool... Can I get some reps from people lol... Mr fantastico negged the shit outta me for nothing


----------



## MyK (Nov 3, 2010)

lmao!


----------



## MHILARIO76 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 4, 2010)

MHILARIO76 said:


> Hi



Why?


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Nov 7, 2010)

chocolatemilk said:


> WTF I got negged for this...
> 
> Mods I am not new to bodybuilding forums so I understand how this works but if I was a newb I would be on my way after being blown into red for nothing.
> 
> ...



you seem fake


----------



## jbenmedic (Nov 8, 2010)

My question to DesertFox is if you are so offended, why do you keep coming back to read what everyone is saying? I mean, come on dude...do you just enjoy taking abuse? Love to read how you keep getting negged? The truth is, you can pick up any bodybuilding mag and I guarantee you'll find that someone has rehashed the answer to this question in one article or another every single month. It's just people expressing themselves same as you and you're getting waaayyy too offended. Accept your negging and move on. Otherwise it makes you look like a pansy. I'm just sayin'...that's all.


----------



## MelissaF (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh my God you are taking so much dose. It will definitely burn your liver one day.Try avoiding it before it will be too late to handle.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 9, 2010)

He'll slowly start turning into a fish if he continues abusing triple strength fish oil pills.  I googled that I swear.


----------



## Life (Nov 9, 2010)

LikeARock said:


> He'll slowly start turning into a fish if he continues abusing triple strength fish oil pills.  I googled that I swear.



Freshwater or saltwater?


----------



## hometank (Nov 9, 2010)

Why do people keep posting nonsense? The question has been answered to my knowledge, just cause you know an answer for something doesn't make you a genius. Yall sound like a bunch of immature morons and the ones that actually look foolish here. Think about it.

Peace.


----------



## jbenmedic (Nov 9, 2010)

^^^Negged


----------



## jbenmedic (Nov 9, 2010)

_Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from DesertFox.
Reputation was given for this__ post.

Comment:
hey genius, the question has been answered.

Regards,
DesertFox_

Sooo...I get this PM from DesertFox. What? You tired of getting jacked with in public so you start PM'ing me? Dude, don't ever PM me again. You got what you asked for. You could have just walked on and kept going but you keep coming back here and getting mad at everyone. People are entitled to their opinions and if you don't like them, don't read them. If you have something to say...say it in public. I can read it here just as easily as in a PM. Keep it public, fool. I've got nothing to hide. And if you wanna hurl insults do it here where everyone can see.


----------



## MDR (Nov 9, 2010)

Idiot sent me multiple PM's too.  Just negged him again for being suck a prick.


----------



## DesertFox (Nov 9, 2010)

jbenmedic said:


> _Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from DesertFox.
> Reputation was given for this__ post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



Okay big shot lol...The newbie stepping it up, way to go champ! Wait, or did you create that account cause you scared to show your real user name? Nov 2010? 12 posts? say whaaaa......pro. Man I am getting hungry...hmmm smells like butt hurt coward.

Tired of getting jacked in public? Wait, well...considering how these posts affect my degree plan and future endeavors then you may have a point! I think we may have a superhero folks, he can read minds and predict futures...amazing in my book.



MDR said:


> Idiot sent me multiple PM's too.  Just negged him again for being suck a prick.


Excuse me sir, but why is a pussy calling an honorable man an "idiot"?

On a serious note; I hope you all realize there is a life outside this forum and that "reputation" is not actual money. Oh, and nobody cares.



Let the good times roll, I'll get some good entertainment here.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 9, 2010)

Dude i don't know about your liver but i think that fish oil is warping your brain.


----------



## MDR (Nov 9, 2010)

Boy, this guy is really out there.  Off to a great start here on site.


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 9, 2010)

MDR said:


> Boy, this guy is really out there.  Off to a great start here on site.



What did you expect from Erwin Rommel.


----------



## DesertFox (Nov 9, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Dude i don't know about your liver but i think that fish oil is warping your brain.



I thought that was the acid I was taking.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 9, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Dude i don't know about your liver but i think that fish oil is warping your brain.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## DesertFox (Nov 9, 2010)

I didn't know you got off on dead animals.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 9, 2010)

I do, now turn around and play dead.


----------



## DesertFox (Nov 9, 2010)

Okay? But how will you even touch me? I reckon ur sister is in a closer proximity.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 9, 2010)

DesertFox said:


> Okay? But how will you even touch me? I reckon ur sister is in a closer proximity.



Weak.


----------



## DesertFox (Nov 9, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Weak.



Your stuff is is just oh so strong.

















pfffffffft


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 9, 2010)

Let's start with the yo momma jokes.

Yo mama so dirty she makes mud look clean.

Yo mama so dirty that she was banned from a sewage facility because of sanitation worries!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 9, 2010)

Yo mama so stupid she tried to put her m&ms in alphabetical order.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 9, 2010)

Yo mama so stupid she put paper on the television and called it paper view.
Yo mama so stupid she thinks taco bell is a mexican phone company.


----------



## SFW (Nov 9, 2010)

im negging all of you sons of bitches


----------



## DesertFox (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah, well your momma gives good blow jobs.







Best i've got.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 9, 2010)

My father agrees with you, although he suggests your mother practice a little more with you.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 9, 2010)

Somebody remind me why this guy gets negged repped so much...oh thats right hes combative.


----------



## DesertFox (Nov 9, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> My father agrees with you, although he suggests your mother practice a little more with you.



That makes no sense.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 9, 2010)

DesertFox said:


> That makes no sense.



My pops said your mother gives lousy blow jobs, your just as stupid as your mother..


----------



## DesertFox (Nov 9, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Somebody remind me why this guy gets negged repped so much...oh thats right hes combative.



So....you answered your own question and you still decided to post it. Interesting


----------



## DesertFox (Nov 9, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> My pops said your mother gives lousy blow jobs, your just as stupid as your mother..



*Comment Removed by Chuck Norris.*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 9, 2010)

Holy crap....10 pm's from this loser, I think he loves me.


----------



## DesertFox (Nov 9, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Holy crap....10 pm's from this loser, I think he loves me.



dun get ur hopes up, i am an outlaw


----------



## Arra (Nov 10, 2010)

DesertFox said:


> dun get ur hopes up, i am an outlaw


Quit trolling. The question has been answered a dozen times over and you're just throwing insults at everyone.

Seriously.


----------



## DesertFox (Nov 15, 2010)

Arra said:


> Quit trolling. The question has been answered a dozen times over and you're just throwing insults at everyone.
> 
> Seriously.



I like your use of irony.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## zespheley (Dec 15, 2011)

DesertFox said:


> Is popping too many pills bad for my liver?
> 
> This is what I take every day;
> 1x Fish Oil
> ...


 
I'd say switch em up.  Like the first 3 would be ok to take together and throwing in Zinc with those is ok.  If you add the Hyaluronic Acid I would trade that for the Zinc.  Plus taking so much for a while, your body gets immune to whatever you take after so long so that would be good to switch it up every other month of something. Ive seen more.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 15, 2011)

DesertFox said:


> Is popping too many pills bad for my liver?
> 
> This is what I take every day;
> 1x Fish Oil
> ...



I pop more fish oil pills than your total stash daily.  

btw, capn is a Jew negger


----------

